# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Thái Lan - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Thai Lan

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Thái Lan* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Thái Lan*.

*Đi du lịch Bangkok*

Trong vài thập kỷ qua, Bangkok đã trở thành thiên đường mua sắm hàng đầu của khu vực Đông Nam Á. Điểm đến thú vị này thực sự cung cấp nhiều trải nghiệm tuyệt vời với đầy đủ mặt hàng từ hàng hóa sang trọng cao cấp đến thủ công mỹ nghệ địa phương, tơ tằm và sản phẩm dệt may khác, làm hài lòng tất cả khách du lịch.

*Chợ Chatuchak*

Chatuchak ở Bangkok trong tiếng Thái nghĩa là "chợ cuối tuần", là khu chợ lớn nhất thế giới. Nó rộng tới 1,13 km vuông và có thể sắp xếp 15.000 quầy, đón khoảng từ 200.000 đến 300.000 lượt khách mỗi ngày. 

Chợ Chatuchak kề bên ga tàu điện ngầm Kamphaengphet của Bangkok, mất khoảng 5 phút đi bộ từ ga Mo Chit và công viên Chatuchak. Chợ Chatuchak có nhiều đặc điểm giống chợ đêm Đồng Xuân của Hà Nội như chỉ họp vào cuối tuần, những gian hàng được thiết kế di động ngoài trời. 





Ở đây có đủ các loại hàng hóa, từ rắn sống, gà sống đến hoa cỏ, cây cối, trái cây tươi, từ các gian hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ đến các đồ mỹ phẩm tiêu dùng, đồ điện tử... Đặc biệt, phong phú nhất ở đây chính là quần áo, giày dép và các loại hàng dệt may khác. 

Chợ có nhiều cách khuyến mại để hấp dẫn người mua như đại hạ giá xả hàng, mua chung hoặc tặng quà… Khách hàng có quyền ngắm thoải mái, mặc cả cũng tùy ý, người bán vẫn luôn giữ thái độ thân thiện.

*Trung tâm mua sắm Siam Paragon*

Từ ngày khai trương vào cuối năm 2005 đến nay, Siam Paragon - niềm tự hào Bangkok là khu mua sắm có diện tích lớn nhất (80.000 mét vuông), gian hàng shopping to nhất (2.000 mét vuông) Thái Lan. 

Siam Paragon nằm trên phố Sukhumvit tại quảng trường Siam BTS Skytrain, gần trung tâm Siam và các gian hàng mua sắm Siam Discuvery. Khu mua sắm này hội tụ vô số thương hiệu cao cấp nhất như Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana, Escada, Gucci, Versace...





Với hơn 40 nhãn hiệu thời trang quốc tế và trong nước, các nhãn hiệu đồng hồ và kim hoàn nổi tiếng, các bể nuôi cá khổng lồ, khu phức hợp 5 tầng này đã nhanh chóng trở thành trung tâm mua sắm chính của thành phố. Ngoài ra trung tâm còn có nhà hát Siam Opera với 1.600 ghế.

*Trung tâm MBK*

Trung tâm MBK là một tòa nhà 8 tầng lớn, được coi là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Châu Á. Nơi đây có khoảng hơn 2.000 cửa hàng và dich vụ, bao gồm 150 điểm ăn uống và nhiều phòng chiếu phim lớn. 



Trung tâm MBK là một tòa nhà 8 tầng lớn, được coi là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Châu Á. 



MBK vẫn tấp nập hơn cả so với những trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Bangkok, phần vì tại đây hàng hóa phong phú, "thượng vàng, hạ cám" đủ cả. 

Bạn có thể tìm thấy các loại mặt hàng có thể mặc cả được ở đây bao gồm: quần áo, mỹ phẩm, đồ da, trang sức, đồ điện tử, karaoke, máy chơi điện tử. Với vị trí trung tâm, và sức hút du khách (hàng ngày phục vụ 105.000 lượt khách với 30% du khách quốc tế), Đây là điểm đến không thể bỏ lỡ.

*Trung tâm thời trang Platinum*

Là một trung tâm mua sắm mới, Platinum mang đến cho khách hàng của mình những xu hướng thời trang với nhiều lựa chọn và mọi mức giá, phù hợp với đại đa số tầng lớp xã hội, tuổi tác… 



Trung tâm thời trang hiện đại Platinum.



Platinum cung cấp các sản phẩm ở mức giá phải chăng, đặc biệt khi bạn mua nhiều (từ 3 sản phẩm) và nếu có đông bạn bè, người thân để mua quà, đây là một nơi hoàn toàn thích hợp. Có những cửa hàng cho phép bạn kết hợp nhiều sản phẩm với nhau, chứ không nhất thiết mua cùng một sản phẩm với số lượng nhiều. Giá mỗi mặt hàng ở đây thường rẻ hơn 30% so với thị trường bên ngoài.

*Chợ nổi Taling Chan*

Bangkok được mệnh danh là “Venice phương Đông” nên chợ nổi cũng là một trong những điểm hấp dẫn của thành phố này, nổi bật là chợ Taling Chan. Nằm ở phía Tây Bangkok, khu chợ hấp dẫn du khách với món cá nước, cua hấp ngay trên thuyền. 



Chợ nổi Taling Chan là điểm mua sắm và du lịch văn hóa trong thành phố.



Taling Chan đã xuất hiện ở Thái Lan từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. Những người bán hàng, thương nhân thường họp từ 9 giờ đến 16 giờ, bán các món ăn truyền thống của Thái Lan, món tráng miệng và trái cây trên chính chiếc thuyền của họ.

*Central World*

Là trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất ở khu thương mại Bangkok, đây như một mê cung của các cửa hàng, nhà hàng và điểm giải trí gồm có rạp chiếu phim, sân trượt patin và cửa hàng Thái miễn thuế.



Trung tâm Cental World như một mê cung trong Bangkok.



Nhìn từ bên ngoài, Central World trông giống như một khối hình hộp chữ nhật lớn. Tòa nhà không phải là sự kết hợp của một vẻ đẹp hay kiến trúc phức tạp, nhưng kiểu cách cấu trúc xây dựng rất bắt mắt. Ở phía trước của Central World, có một quảng trường hình chữ nhật rộng lớn. Vào buổi tối, các đám đông lớn thường tập hợp tại đây để hóng mát, thưởng thức thức uống ở các quầy bar mở.

*Trung tâm tin học Pantip Plaza* 

Đây là một siêu thị phức hợp với nhiều tầng, bán tất cả những gì liên quan đến tin học. Tại đây, bạn có thể tìm thấy những phần mềm với phiên bản mới nhất, chuột không dây, ổ CD-Rom... của tất cả các hãng nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới hay ở Thái Lan, từ cao cấp đến bình dân với các thang giá rất đa dạng. Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể mua các đồ điện tử khác: camera, máy quay phim, laptop…



Trung tâm Pantip Plaza cung cấp đa dạng mặt hàng, linh kiện tin học- công nghệ.



*Chợ Or Tor Kor* 

Nằm ngay gần khu chợ trời lừng danh Chatuchak mở cửa vào cuối tuần là chợ Or Tor Kor, nơi bán và nhập khẩu những rau, củ quả đặc sản của tất cả các nước Châu Á. Khách ghé qua chợ Or Tor Kor cũng có thể nếm hải sản như cá muối, đồ ngọt và những món ăn đường phố ngon tuyệt như thịt lợn chiên, bánh mì sữa trứng với dứa, và các món cà ri Thái. 

Mặt hàng được nhiều du khách mua nhất tại Or Tor Kor là gói cà ri và gia vị lẩu Thái. Chợ Or Tor Kor của Thái Lan từng được một chuyên trang du lịch xếp hạng tư trong số 10 khu chợ tươi sống nhất thế giới.

----------


## thietht

Nếu đã đến Chiang Mai, Thái Lan, bạn không thể bỏ qua khu chợ đêm Night Bazas nổi tiếng. Đây là khu mua sắm hết sức thú vị cho những "tín đồ shopping". Khu chợ Night Bazas hoạt động từ 18h đến 23h đêm. Đến đây, du khách không chỉ có thể tìm được những bộ quần áo lạ mắt và đẹp với giá cả vừa phải, hay những món đồ mỹ nghệ độc đáo mà còn có dịp khám phá thế giới ẩm thực phong phú của đất Thái...Song điểm nhấn của khu chợ chính là các gian hàng tranh vẽ. Nếu các cửa hàng dịch vụ khác ở Night Bazas chỉ mở cửa đến 23h thì những phòng tranh lại "thức" trắng đêm để phục vụ du khách mê hội họa.


Từ khi mở cửa khu chợ đêm, các sinh viên mỹ thuật có thêm nhiều việc làm và thu nhập. Thoạt đầu nơi này chỉ tập hợp một vài gian hàng tranh vẽ nhỏ lẻ, nhưng đến nay đã có khoảng 20 điểm.

Dạo qua những phòng tranh, bạn sẽ chứng kiến cảnh các họa sĩ sinh viên đang mải mê múa cọ lúc nửa đêm, còn du khách thì ra vào đặt hàng nườm nượp.

Tại một phòng tranh nhỏ, Nepe, sinh viên năm thứ hai của một trường Mỹ thuật đang cùng "đồng nghiệp" Doiki Te tập trung phác thảo những bức tranh mới, khổ lớn. Không gian im ắng tưởng như có thể nghe được cả tiếng cánh ruồi va đập.

Bạn cũng có thể nhờ các họa sĩ tài hoa này vẽ cho mình bức chân dung ngay trong đêm để làm kỷ niệm. Có điều bạn phải kiên nhẫn ngồi "hóa đá" trong thời gian ngắn và bỏ ra khoảng 400 đến 700 baht.

Phòng tranh của các sinh viên mỹ thuật Chiang Mai dù nằm trong một khu tầng hầm nhưng vẫn có khá nhiều du khách muốn nán lại để được phác họa tranh chân dung. Những bức tranh vẽ sẵn khá đẹp mắt ken dày ba mặt của gian hàng, rất được du khách ưa chuộng nên hầu như không sợ bị "ngâm" lâu trong phòng trưng bày.

 
Theo lời Doiki Te, ở Night Bazas có khoảng hơn 30 sinh viên mỹ thuật các khóa tham gia. Họ không chỉ vẽ tranh, làm ảnh mà còn dùng những tác phẩm mình tạo ra để phát triển thành khóa luận tốt nghiệp. Thế nên đây là nơi giới sinh viên mỹ thuật của các nước có thể tìm đến thưởng lãm và giao lưu, học hỏi.Trong khuôn viên chợ, những quầy quần áo hay các đồ thủ công khéo léo do sinh viên tự thiết kế cũng được bày bán. Thậm chí, họ còn mở quầy tư vấn du lịch cho khách nước ngoài.

----------


## thietht

Đây là khu chợ đêm nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan. Đến đây dù không mua được gì thì bạn cũng sẽ cảm thấy rất thỏa mãn khi được ngắm nhìn những mặt hàng vô cùng phong phú tại đây.


Khu chợ ngoài trời có một mạng lưới dày đặc với 3.700 cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, giấy sa, đồ gốm, áo quần bằng lụa, đồ trang trí nội thất và một số sản phẩm độc đáo chỉ có ở Thái Lan là OTOP (mỗi làng một sản phẩm). Ở đây cũng có một số cửa hàng bày bán các loại áo dài thời trang với những thiết kế rất độc đáo, túi xách, nữ trang làm từ đá quý và các món hàng bằng vải ông đã được sửa lại.


Chợ Suan Lum được bố trí theo dạng bàn cờ và được chia thành hai khu vực với nhiều sois (phố nhỏ) được đặt tên theo các cố đô của hoàng gia như Ayutthaya, Sukothai và Lop Buri. Ở khu A, B và C bạn sẽ tìm được một dãy các cửa hàng bán bánh kẹo, đèn cầy làm bằng tay, xà bong và các dầu thơm dành cho việc xoa bóp chưa bệnh. Khu D nổi bật với những loại đồ gỗ sang trọng, tranh ảnh cổ truyền của Thái, thảm thuê và các mặt hàng trang trí nhà cửa của bạn.


Mua sắm không phải là thú vui duy nhất tại Suan Lum, nơi đây cũng có các spa nhỏ cung cấp các dịch vụ massage và phục hồi sức khỏe theo kiểu cổ truyền của Thái rất hiệu nghiệm. Ở gần lối vào là một vườn bia khổng lồ và các nhà hàng ngoài trời. Hàng đêm đều có chương trình ca nhạc tại sân khâu của chọ do các ca sĩ trẻ và vũ công xinh đẹp là sao người Thái gào thét những bài hát đỉnh cao hiện thời bằng tiếng Anh và tiếng Thái.
Sân khấu múa rối Joe Louis (trình diễn nghệ thuật múa rối Thái) và BEC Tero Hall (trình diễn các tiết mục quốc tế) là những điểm thu hút khác của chợ đêm.

----------


## thietht

Là khu chợ chỉ mở vào cuối tuần vào thứ 7 và chủ nhật, là một thiên đường cho những ai muốn đến ngắm nhìn hàng hóa và săn hàng hạ giá.

*Vị trí:* Chợ Chatuchak kề bên ga tàu điện ngầm Kamphaengphet của Bangkok, hoặc khoảng 5 phút đi bộ từ ga Mo Chit (หมอชิต ) (BTS) và công viên Chatuchak ở nhà ga điện ngầm.



Cửa hàng Popo Coco đặc trưng với những món phụ kiện màu sắc
Chợ thật sự có một sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt, không chỉ với phụ nữ mà với cả đàn ông, từ trẻ em tới người già, khách du lịch trong hay ngoài nước, khi đến Bangkok và có dự tính đi shopping, thế nào cũng được giới thiệu tới Chatuchak.


Ở đây có đủ thượng vàng hạ cám các loại hàng hóa, từ rắn sống, gà sống đến hoa cỏ, cây cối, trái cây tươi roi rói, từ các gian hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ đến các đồ mỹ phẩm tiêu dùng, đồ điện tử.. Và đặc biệt phong phú nhất, la liệt nhất, đó chính là quần áo, giày dép và các loại hàng dệt may khác. Chatuchak đúng là một “nhà kho” khổng lồ của hàng dệt may, đa dạng về chủng loại, rực rỡ về sắc màu và cực kỳ ấn tượng về giá cả.



Góc thời trang vintage
Chợ có nhiều cách khuyến mãi bán hàng để hấp dẫn người mua, giá rẻ giật mình, mua hàng nhiều được giảm giá hoặc tặng quà… Người xem có quyền xem thoải mái, mặc cả cũng tùy ý, người bán vẫn luôn tươi cười, dù được giá hay không vẫn luôn giữ thái độ thân thiện.



Cửa hàng Defy với rất nhiều món trang sức handmade

----------

